# Cute Personalized Ceramic Food Dishes



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Can anyone recommend me a shop that sells really nice personalized ones? I can even do without getting them personalized if they are super cute. hehe. Preferably not the typical generic looking ones, but something a bit nicer. Chi size of course, nothing mammoth. lol. Seems like an easy task, but I can't seem to find anything I really like.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Well, if you want to really splurge -  

How about the tattoo artist who did Brody's collar? She sells on etsy and does dog bowls. The one she has listed is large but I bet she could do a small one. She does FABULOUS work. You could contact her and ask for a quote.

Tattoo DOG bowl LUCKY ceramic handpainted by Anagramfineart


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Oooh nice, I'm always up for splurge for the pups, my bank account is proof of that.  Thanks for the link, Tracy. Off to have a look!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Hmm.. I like it, but I need something smaller for sure and more dainty in design. haha. I'm such a girl with this kind of stuff. hee hee. Thanks for the suggestion though, Tracy. Of course, now I'm browsing her shop, so money may get spent anyway. lol.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

OOOOOHHHH how about these?! Very cool and handmade. Not as pricey either.

ONE Custom Name Custom Color Pet Dish by Misspottery on Etsy

More cool ones!

Feed Your Dog in Style PERSONALIZED Custom by TheHeadsCreation


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

I love both of those, super cute! Definitely on my consider list.  Awesome price for both too. Thanks so much, Tracy.  I like that they use food safe dye too, you never really know what you're getting in pet shops with all the made in china stuff.

If anyone has any other suggestions, I'd love to know them.  I have a feeling I'm going to end up buying multiples. lol.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

These are cute too. I like the dots.  We need a post your pups food dish thread for those that have cute ones. haha.

Custom Cat/Small dog bowls by ageary02 on Etsy


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

I knew I shouldnt click on this thread, now I want some! Theyre all cute, but I looove the last link you posted. The dots are cute and the floral pattern on the bottom pic. Even better she is inviting custom designs so you can get them exactly the way you want- I bet she could even paint a little Pip and Roo by their names  This is why I love Etsy!
Lucky little Pip and Roo! Dont forget pics of them modeling their new dishes once you get them


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I know Kristy (2Cheese) got some suuuper adorable glass handmade bowls for Lacey, but I have no idea who the seller was, or if they are personalizable (I don't think they were), but they were adorable


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Reese and Miley said:


> I knew I shouldnt click on this thread, now I want some! Theyre all cute, but I looove the last link you posted. The dots are cute and the floral pattern on the bottom pic. Even better she is inviting custom designs so you can get them exactly the way you want- I bet she could even paint a little Pip and Roo by their names  This is why I love Etsy!
> Lucky little Pip and Roo! Dont forget pics of them modeling their new dishes once you get them


I will definitely post pics.  I'm such a sucker for this kind of thing. I do love those little dots and the Spring colors too, so pretty. Still searching before I narrow it down. I like making my choices complicated. lol.



flippedstars said:


> I know Kristy (2Cheese) got some suuuper adorable glass handmade bowls for Lacey, but I have no idea who the seller was, or if they are personalizable (I don't think they were), but they were adorable


Oooh sounds nice! I'd love to see them.

Kristy, please post a link!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Etsy Transaction - Reserved for Lacey custom puppy dish set

Here we go, found it in an old message...they are soooo cute!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks Kristi! Eep, that is sooo pretty! Love it. I wonder how much it holds, it looks quite tiny. Of course, perfect for Lacey who is a wee dot though, haha.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

She kinda custom makes everything, so, I bet she could do whatever you wanted


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i have one... its defintily a big splurge. she's an artist that will paint the pic of your dog inside the bowl and put the name on the outside. they are beautiful, i have one for each of my girls  . i will have to look up her website and post it

ok, here it is Hand Made Ceramic Dog and Cat Bowls - Fauxpaw Productions


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

elaina said:


> i have one... its defintily a big splurge. she's an artist that will paint the pic of your dog inside the bowl and put the name on the outside. they are beautiful, i have one for each of my girls  . i will have to look up her website and post it
> 
> ok, here it is Hand Made Ceramic Dog and Cat Bowls - Fauxpaw Productions


OMG those are fabulous! Do you have pictures of yours?


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

elaina said:


> i have one... its defintily a big splurge. she's an artist that will paint the pic of your dog inside the bowl and put the name on the outside. they are beautiful, i have one for each of my girls  . i will have to look up her website and post it
> 
> ok, here it is Hand Made Ceramic Dog and Cat Bowls - Fauxpaw Productions



Wow! Those are amazing! I'd love to see a pics of yours, if you have a chance.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

no, i dont have pics of mine but i can take some later. also one thing i would of liked to do is you can have her paint all of your dogs on a bigger bowl to use as a water bowl.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

flippedstars said:


> OMG those are fabulous! Do you have pictures of yours?





foggy said:


> Wow! Those are amazing! I'd love to see a pics of yours, if you have a chance.


ok, heres a couple pics  ( i really did wish after that i had all the dogs painted on the bigger bowl that use for water, i think that would have been alot cuter)


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

The woman who made Lacey's was wonderful to work with. She made several and sent me pictures then let me choose. Lacey's bowl is 5 inches....big enough for any of my dogs. Price was $23 ...I think


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Elaine - those are FABULOUS! I love those!!! 

OOOhhhh Paula, so many cute cute choices! Can't wait to see what you decide!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Brodysmom said:


> Elaine - those are FABULOUS! I love those!!!


arent they!!! i spend hours and hours sometimes just searching for cute stuff. its my shopping addiction.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I love Lacey's dish too. So pretty!! I love the glass. 

I would have a hard time choosing. All of them are really neat!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

elaina said:


> ok, heres a couple pics  ( i really did wish after that i had all the dogs painted on the bigger bowl that use for water, i think that would have been alot cuter)


Those are really fantastic, she does amazing work and you can't get more personalized than that. 



2Cheese said:


> The woman who made Lacey's was wonderful to work with. She made several and sent me pictures then let me choose. Lacey's bowl is 5 inches....big enough for any of my dogs. Price was $23 ...I think


I really love this one too! It's so unique, love the colors. She sounds like a really nice person to work with too, always a big plus. 

Here's another really cute find that I like a lot:

Personalized Dog Bowl Dish 6 1/2 inches by sunshineceramics


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

I have this one for my girls, its not ceramic but is just as nice I think.

Strawberry Resin Cat Bowl | Quality Bowls For Your Cat Online.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

rache said:


> I have this one for my girls, its not ceramic but is just as nice I think.
> 
> Strawberry Resin Cat Bowl | Quality Bowls For Your Cat Online.


Oh, I love it! Thanks for posting it, Rachel.  I have a feeling I'm going to end up with a collection. lol.


----------

